# SE Michigan firearm season 2018



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Season opens one half hour before sun rise, which was 7:24 so the season officially started at 6:54 AM. I woke at 2:30 AM and turned on the TV and watched the CBS early morning news and a couple 1960 sit coms.

At 4:30 AM the local news came on so I watched that for a while to see just what time they were saying the snow was going to start. Cracks me up how even the way hunting has changed in the last 40 years the News media People think deer hunters want snow. Maybe some do

I don't want snow I like really cold frosty mornings so the deer walking in the leaves are crunching away so you can hear them even if you can't see them yet.

At 5:30 I start breakfast no reason for Kare to get up too make a few eggs and cook sausage and make my morning allotment of tea.

I had to get my tea maker out so I could make the amount to fill up my 2 quart thermos. But when I got it out decided to just make a quart this morning since I had not tested the New 2 quart thermos. Yes I have a new 2 quart since the old one was not keeping my tea warm for even 4 hours so Stanley sent me a new one to replace the old one.

I got ready and turned the last light off at 6:45 am and started the 140 yard walk to my favorite blind behind the pole barn.

Gawd that takes a horrible long time LOL. At 6:52 I was setting in my chair and pouring the first cup of tea. At 7:30 I saw my first critter a squirrel, who went to the creek like it was going to drink took a tentative step then walked across.

At 7:55 saw my first deer a doe coming from behind our woods on the ridge angled down to the creek at 94 yards soon a second deer hustles to catch up as she jumps the creak at 82 yards where I finally see it is a buck that is following her till it jumped the creek then it gave her a good 20 yard head start going up the draw to the west.

The buck was a 4 point a odd one with a 3 or 4 inch stub on the right side and a nearly straight up beam with a point about 4 inches long and a second point about 2 inches long. I decided to let it walk as there are some nice bucks here I have seen with my eyes personally.

About 8:20 2 deer came running like spooked from the west and it was the same doe and buck. They didn't stop till they hit the top of the ridge at 94 yards then walked at an angle to the north and east to mill around by our east fence line I was seeing them off and on thru the trees.

At 11:30 we started getting grapple, you know those snow pellets and flakes all together, is the local weather guy that started calling it grapple

At 12:05 a button buck came down the tractor trail on the north side of the creek and worked it's way down to the 60 yard mark and browsed a bit but soon laid down.

At 12:57 Kare told me dinner was ready so I closed up the blind and left. Had dinner and told Kare I was going over on the new place and watch down the old fence row and along the south side of the creek.

Was setting in my portable PCV frame blind and watching the squirrels running around in the snow. Then I saw a deer over on the ridge Haven't lazered any yardages from that spot but bet it was 125 yards. I am comfortable at 125 yards with my shot gun but wasn't going to shoot at a buck thru brush, at a buck I had passed on that morning. I tell Kare to keep watch out the living room window as it was going down the tractor path.

Soon she tells me I was wrong it was a really nice 6 point at least a 20 inch spread. She said she was looking thru the binocs to count the points. Then she said it was chasing a doe that had been eating dog wood berries beside the house across the road side yard. I never saw another deer.

 Al


----------

